# 2012 .
,  ,     2012    : 

...          2012         20 ...

   :     -   ,     26%,    20%?

 ?

----------


## .

(  ).

----------

,

----------

,     :Frown: 

    ,    :              2012?

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/254150/

----------

,     

3.4.   2012 - 2013     ,    8, 10 - 12  1  ,     :




┌──────────────────────────────┬────────────────────┬─────────────────────┐
│                  │      2012       │       2013       │
└──────────────────────────────┴────────────────────┴─────────────────────┘
                20,0                 20,0


              0,0                   0,0


            0,0                   0,0
                            .";
───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

     ?

----------


## .

?    ?   ,    212-

----------

2,9%

----------

**,      ,  0,0%  ))

----------

, ...   ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## f

?

----------


## .



----------


## alina1980

! 
    , -.      ,  .
 2011. ,     , ..   ,  26%,  2012    ?       ,    2011.,     2012.     ?

----------

*alina1980*,  -     ?

----------


## alina1980

.

----------

,     

     4.4  -1

----------


## alina1980

,      "  ..". 
      12000    ,  .   .
     ,    !
 2012     ?

----------

,    .  ?
   ,

----------


## alina1980

.
  " ,   "     "  ".
  !

----------

:

 3 
     24  2009   212-"       ,     ,           "(   , 2009,  30, . 3738; 2010,  40, . 4969;  42, . 5294;  49, . 6409;  50, . 6597; 2011,  1, . 44)  : 
10)   ,       ,                 ; 

   "     "   ?       ?      ,   ,  -   ,   ,   - ,           ?

 -    ?

----------


## .

**,     212-       :Embarrassment:

----------

,  ,      :         ?         -    ?           -     ?         -    ?  ..    - ,     "  "?

    ,     "- ".    ,    .   -  ,       ?  

..   20%    ,     ,           .

----------

,       .      ""      ..,         -     .          ...        .?     ..

----------

. 
        . 1.4 . 58    24.07.2009  212-                 -1       .
    31.01.2011  54 . 4   -1    4.4               ,   3.2  58    24  2009 . N 212-ǻ.
     ,         .
                            -        24  2011  (  ).
,       .
  212-    ,    .   ,        .
,   ,    ,      .  ,    ,         ,  .
 ,   ,        .      , ,             (),      . ,        ,      .


     ,      .     ,    20%  .     .

----------


## 7272

,              ,             ,         ?         .

----------

.    ,       "  ".

  ,  .

 10  1995 .   195-

(   01.07.2009
 .  15-  10.01.2003; 122-  22.08.2004; 160-  23.07.2008

 1.  

         ,   - ,  - ,  - ,  -     ,      ,     .

 III.   


 17.     

1.        : 
1)     ; 
2)       ; 
3)   ; 
4)  -    ; 
5)   ,    ; 
6)      ; 
7)   -   ; 
8)      ; 
9)  ()    ; 
10)   ; 
11)     ; 
12)     ( -     ,  ,   -     ,  -      ); 
13)  ; 
14)  ,   .

2.      ,    .


,     .

----------

..      2012 .   30%?!

----------


## .

34%,  30

----------

, .   :Big Grin:      2    /  01.01.2012    26%

   2011. - ,   20%,   ,  !

----------


## Elly-sky

?
     .  100%   ,    ,  - ,    91.33  . 
  ,         ?

----------


## Elly-sky

.
  .

----------


## .

,

----------

,          ....    ""   85 ,      ""?       ???  - !!!

----------


## .

> ??


       .   -

----------

?     ?         ,  . ..    4.-1."   "-,    ,..     ,     85-.

----------


## .

**,      -1?      2012 ,        ? 

   ?    ?    ,  ,  .58  212-     :Frown:  
       85?        ?
  -

----------

70%.         .       ,       .    ,     ..   ..

----------

" "  ?  ?

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## Pumba

?

     -.         .   90%  10%
         .8 .58  212- ")     ;"    , !
     ,        ,   ,           ,  ?

   ,           ,   ,      .
       ,       1 ,    -     .

----------


## Pumba

..  :
8)     ,    , ** (        )  :
   ,  ,     ?

----------


## Pumba

() 
 03-11-06/2/161  28.11.2011,     

" ,  ,  -    ,     ,                     ()    ."

----------


## 7272

> ,       1 ,    -     .


     ,      ,   ,  1%  .



> ,  ,     ?


      ,       .

----------


## 7272

> 


     .

----------


## Pumba

> .


 ,       ? 30  20%

    ,    1 ,  ,    ,    ,    .    23000  103    ,   = 2,369,000.00  -    190,000.00 =   217,000.00

----------


## .

*Pumba*,   ,   ?       ? ?    .
         ?   :Wow:

----------


## Pumba

> *Pumba*,   ,   ?       ? ?    .
>          ?


, ,        :Smilie: 

          ,         ,         .

   , , ,        ,    ,         ,       (    , ..     ),           ?    .

    -      ,  ,     ,   . ..   30%  20%    .

----------


## .

> ,         ,       (    ,


 .      ,  ,     -  .    ?        .
        -  .           . 
          .

----------


## Pumba

30%      ?   :Frown:

----------


## Pumba

, , .         .   . .346.15  2 - 1.1.      :
1) ,    251  .  .251   . ..       ,      .   ?

----------


## Pumba

63.21.24
 ,    ,   ..

,  ,  ,     ,    - ,   - ,       70.2          


 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## .

> .


    .251 .2    . 
    , 




> ,  ,  ,     ,


      .       :Frown: 
,         ,  .

----------


## Pumba

!    212-, ..... 

.,     , -,     :Redface: 

       -          :

1.      ,    , ..      .      ,  2     ,        ,   .
2.       ,          (  ,     ),        .

           ?

----------


## .

1.

----------


## Pumba

> 1.


     ,

----------


## .

.      ,        13%,

----------


## Pumba

, !        ,

----------

, ,       .     ,     30%.

              :
-        , 
-                  -,
-          ,
-    ( :                          127-  2  2011,     ).

 2011 .                             .      70%    . 

     ,      ,    ,   -  (     ,   ). 

   ?      ,   .    85.32   .         .           .

 70%  ,       ,    85.32

    "    ".    "       "  ?                    

 :    20%

----------


## .

**,         . ,      ,        
     ,       
  ,   ,       ,       ?  :Smilie:

----------

.    ,    ""  ,  .  20%   , ..       ,    ,  30%    .        10% -  200 .  !

----------


## Lizavetta

,                ,   85.31 ,      2012   20%

----------


## .

,

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,


 .       :
  135213 9     
(, ),     


    ?

----------


## .

:Smilie:   -        :Big Grin:

----------


## 15Maha05

!
:       ,    ,      ,      .  ,   ,      ,   ,       .
1.        ,         ,           ?
2. ,         ,          ,  -,    ,   ,  ?

----------

